# Conseguir Protel



## ingelectronic (Dic 19, 2007)

Hola, necesito conseguir el Protel para diseñar una PCB. No se de donde descargarlo, ya que he probado con algunos pero siempre me da errores y no me deja utilizar todas las opciones.
¿Sabéis de alguno que funcione bien?, si es posible que funcione con el windows vista.


----------



## Paloky (Dic 19, 2007)

Te recomiendo que utilizes la versión actual del Protel.  Ahora se llama "Altium Designer", y puedes pedir un CD demo desde su página web.  Te lo envian en pocos dias.


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/


----------



## ingelectronic (Dic 19, 2007)

hola, paloky muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me parece muy buena idea lo que me has dicho. e estado mirando en la pagina de www.protel.com pero no logro encontrar donde pone para que te envien el CD. si me puedes dar mas datos para poder localizarlo te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## ingelectronic (Dic 19, 2007)

gracias dano. ya estuve viendo todos esos enlaces. pero es que necesito especificamente el protel, gracias de toas maneras.


----------



## juanma78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Buenas, te recomiendo que mires en la pagina de SOFTONIC, hay seguramente encontraras alguna versión de protel, y si la hay la puedes descargar gratis.
Un saludo.


----------

